# Exmark lazer z



## G.MAN (Jul 8, 2012)

[BNEED INFO ON HOW TO ADJUST MOTION CONTROL LINKAGE, :wave:[/B]


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

You didn't post a model and serial, so we have to guess.
Google returns a number of pages, I'll offer you this one:

http://www.exmark.com/pdfs/4500-264.PDF See pg. 41

You put them up on jack-stands (ZTRs) to adjust them for neutral.
If they don't track straight, that adjustment varies from OEM to OEM, and is often a result of worn linkage or a loose hydro control plate (bell crank) or connection there. Even the steering tillers (levers) often have a clamping adjustment that if loose adversely effect steering.

Belt condition and tension is very important to proper operation, as is of course fluid condition and level. VERY VERY RARE (like EXTREMELY), but a sheared hydro pulley key is sometimes (like really really really really rare LOL) a problem.
Did I say that a sheared key is really rare? Yeah, it is rare.

Considering the volume of units we repair, we see almost every problem. I'd lean towards worn linkage for tracking issues, and only an adjustment for neutral issues.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

In addition to paul's post, tire pressure on the drive wheels can have an effect on tracking, make sure both tires are inflated to the same psi before making any adjustments.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

30yearTech said:


> In addition to paul's post, tire pressure on the drive wheels can have an effect on tracking, make sure both tires are inflated to the same psi before making any adjustments.


Oops, yes. Thanks 30yr. Same goes for problems with height of cut or cut problems in general, always do tire pressure first! Uneven tread wear between sides can even effect tracking.


----------

